

Google Launches Nearby APIs for Android and iOS - theak
http://googledevelopers.blogspot.com/2015/07/connect-with-world-around-you-through.html

======
pfooti
This looks pretty rad - modulo the normal qualm of sharing all your location
data with google, of course. I've been fiddling around with a lot of ideas for
geolocated X on mobile (local chat, virtual graffiti, flashmob coordinators,
etc) and the infrastructure to decide who is where is a bit heavy. Farming
that to google at least for the MVP stage seems like a reasonable decision.
Then, if we decide that google's tracking is a significant barrier to user
adoption, we can roll our own once we're happy with how it's going.

------
vuldin
This reminds me of Streetpass on the 3DS, one of my favorite featueres of that
Nintendo handheld. This opens up all sorts of awesome possibilities for mobile
games if it works as Streetpass currently works.

